# I' Brusco Di Turandot



## Oscar Mora (Mar 31, 2010)

This is my first Malinois pup at almost 4 months. Thought i'd start a thread to show videos of how he is coming along.


http://youtu.be/_gZLf-S4v9I


http://youtu.be/cujFwNNJnzo


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice looking pup.
Thanks for sharing, look forward to seeing his progress.


----------



## Oscar Mora (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks! .................


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Wow, on the suit already with nice technique.  Cool! What made you choose those lines?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

He looks good Oscar, nice to see him getting exposure to the exercises early.


----------



## Justin Gannon (Nov 17, 2008)

That poor puppy. Are you beating him with sticks? Way to young to be on a suit, it will make him mean!!!


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry but im gonna refrence another thread on WDF.... This IS impressive to me, I don't do ring but I do expose/work my pups the same way. Again, nice pup and solid work. IMPRESSIVE.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> Wow, on the suit already with nice technique.  Cool! What made you choose those lines?


whats the pedigree cant find it


----------



## Oscar Mora (Mar 31, 2010)

Justin Gannon said:


> That poor puppy. Are you beating him with sticks? Way to young to be on a suit, it will make him mean!!!


 
Thanks everyone! He is out of Tosco X Brassai. I have worked both parents and like them very much that's pretty much why i went with this pup. 

@Justin...I don't mind a mean dog.  How's your pup coming along??


----------



## Justin Gannon (Nov 17, 2008)

I suppose you feed him raw food as well. He will be extra mean then... Looks good Oscar. Get him ready for the beatings I am going to put on him in a year!!!


----------



## Oscar Mora (Mar 31, 2010)

Justin Gannon said:


> I suppose you feed him raw food as well. He will be extra mean then... Looks good Oscar. Get him ready for the beatings I am going to put on him in a year!!!


 
LMAO! Thanks.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Michael Murphy said:


> whats the pedigree cant find it


The Sire
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/79741/CTosco-des-Barriques

The Dam (she's actually an FRII, not FRI as listed)
http://pawvillage.com/pedigree/dynprofile.asp?ID=HLUPZA0OTT


----------



## Oscar Mora (Mar 31, 2010)

working some OB.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEHfEjffkbk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow thats crazy for 4 months...is this common for mals?


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

The link is taking me to Facebook.. Am I the only one?


----------



## Justin Gannon (Nov 17, 2008)

Is that poor puppy on a prong collar!!!! Are you still beating him with sticks too. Looks nice Oscar. Disappointed you didn't come do your selection. You knew Floyd was going to do that to him. We all have puppy's around the same age, will be fun to watch them all come up and compete. My dog only knows how to sit and bite so far, I've got some catching up to do.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Dave Martin said:


> The link is taking me to Facebook.. Am I the only one?


No me too just click confirm.


----------



## Oscar Mora (Mar 31, 2010)

Justin Gannon said:


> Is that poor puppy on a prong collar!!!! Are you still beating him with sticks too. Looks nice Oscar. Disappointed you didn't come do your selection. You knew Floyd was going to do that to him. We all have puppy's around the same age, will be fun to watch them all come up and compete. My dog only knows how to sit and bite so far, I've got some catching up to do.



Lol yup! Pincher, ecollar, cattle prong. You name it!!
And yes I knew Floyd was going to school him but the hope was there. Here's one more. There's a lot of bets on the line hope I can win a few.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCbQHZ6XMk0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Oscar Mora (Mar 31, 2010)

Haz Othman said:


> Wow thats crazy for 4 months...is this common for mals?


He's almost 6 months now...It's pretty common I think.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Really cool, he's a chunky fellow eh.


----------



## Annie Wildmoser (Nov 18, 2012)

Ya'll are badasses. That is all.


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

NICE pup! great work - please keep sharing your progress together!!! : )


----------



## Oscar Mora (Mar 31, 2010)

Annie Wildmoser said:


> Ya'll are badasses. That is all.


Thank's i learned from you!


----------



## Oscar Mora (Mar 31, 2010)

Brusco at 7 months.


https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=3619337820027&set=vb.1771378101&type=2&theater


----------

